# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  صور وعليكن التعليق

## هدير

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته :

في هذي صفحة سوف أضع كل يوم صورة 
وعليكن التعليق وتعبير عن مشاعركن

نبدأ على بركة الله

----------


## هدير

الصورة الأولى

----------


## هدير

الصورة الثانية

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> في هذي صفحة سوف أضع كل يوم صورة 
> وعليكن التعليق وتعبير عن مشاعركن
> 
> نبدأ على بركة الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

فكرة طيبة مبتكرة, بارك الله فيكِ هدير.

----------


## مروة عاشور

في الحقيقة وجدتُ تقاربًا بين الصورتين, ولم يرد على خاطري إلا حديث رسولنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم:
((ما ملأ آدمي وعاء شرا من بطنه...))

أين سيذهب كل هذا الطعام؟!

----------


## مروة عاشور

اسمحي لي بهذه المشاركة أختنا الفاضلة

الصورة الثالثة

----------


## لجين الندى

الصورة تفتح النفس بقوة ، ومنظر العنب جدا جذاب ومشهي ...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

تذكرت قوله تعالى :
"إن للمتقين مفازا - حدائق وأعنابا "

أسأل الله أن يجعلنا واياكن منهم

----------


## مروة عاشور

> الصورة تفتح النفس بقوة ، ومنظر العنب جدا جذاب ومشهي ... 
> 
> تذكرت قوله تعالى :
> "إن للمتقين مفازا - حدائق وأعنابا "
> 
> أسأل الله أن يجعلنا واياكن منهم


آمين آمين

بالفعل منظرها جدا بديع, سبحان الخالق!

وأنا تذكرتُ قول الله - تعالى - {وَدَانِيَةً عَلَيْهِمْ ظِلَالُهَا وَذُلِّلَتْ قُطُوفُهَا تَذْلِيلًا} [الإنسان/14]

----------


## مروة عاشور

يجدر تنبيه أخواتنا الفاضلات إلى عدم إضافة صور لذوات أرواح, بارك الله فيكن.

----------


## أمة الله مريم

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أختي هدير ، وجزى كل من تفضلت بمشاركتها في هذا الموضوع
اما تعليقاتي على الصور فهي




عندما رأيت هاتين الصورتين ، تذكرت إخوانا لنا في الصومال وفلسطين يموتون جوعا كل يوم ، ففي الصومال المسلمون هناك يتقاتلون على الماء.........
قال تعالى : ( إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ ) الحجرات/10
ثم تذكرت حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :" ( مَثَلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي تَوَادِّهِمْ وَتَرَاحُمِهِمْ وَتَعَاطُفِهِمْ مَثَلُ الْجَسَدِ إِذَا اشْتَكَى مِنْهُ عُضْوٌ تَدَاعَى لَهُ سَائِرُ الْجَسَدِ بِالسَّهَرِ وَالْحُمَّى ) رواه البخاري (6011) ومسلم (2586)
هذه الصور لمسلمين يحتفلون بأكبر طبق طعام في العالم مخالفة صريحة للآية والحديث
أما تعليقي على هذه الصورة



فتذكرت ان النبي صلوات الله عليه وسلم كان يحب العنب
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## أمة الله مريم

والآن حان دوري  :Smile:  
 أخواتي الحبيبات



ما تعليقكن على هذه الصورة؟  :Smile:

----------


## مروة عاشور

> هذه الصور لمسلمين يحتفلون بأكبر طبق طعام في العالم مخالفة صريحة للآية والحديث


الله المستعان!!




> والآن حان دوري  
>  أخواتي الحبيبات
> 
> الصورة الرابعة
> 
> 
> 
> ما تعليقكن على هذه الصورة؟


نَبني كَما كانتْ أوائِلنا   ***   تبني ونفعل مثلَما فَعلوا

بارك الله فيكِ مريم.

----------


## أمة الله مريم

وفيك بارك الله حبيبتي الغالية التوحيد
تعليق طيب ، طيب الله جميع مجالسك بذكره وحسن عبادته...اللهم آمين
والله إني أحبك في الله

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وفيك بارك الله حبيبتي الغالية التوحيد
> تعليق طيب ، طيب الله جميع مجالسك بذكره وحسن عبادته...اللهم آمين
> والله إني أحبك في الله


آمين آمين
أسأل الله أن يرزقكِ سعادة الدارين وأن يوفقكِ لما يحب ويرضى
أحبكِ الله وأكرمكِ ورفع قدركِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

الصورة الخامسة:






إن لم تكن الصورة واضحة؛ فهي عبارة عن جسر من النمل؛ يقيمه من جسد النمل ليعبر عليه بقية النمل, مضحيًا بنفسه في سبيل التعاون!!
وهذه صورة أكثر وضوحًا للجسر النملي العجيب:

----------


## مروة عاشور

> الصورة الخامسة:



شَأْنُها تَضْحِيَةُ النَّفْسِ وَلاَ   ******     شَيْءَ غَيْرُ النَّفْعِ تَبْغِي وَطَرَا

----------


## مروة عاشور

بالطبع لا مانع من إضافة تعليقات على صور سابقة..

ما رأيكن في هذه؟؟
هل تعرفتن عليه؟؟

الصورة السادسة










صور تثير الشجون وتهيج الأحزان!

----------


## مروة عاشور

بالفعل يصعب التعليق على هذه الصورة

الله المستعان.

----------


## لجين الندى

تذكرت قول الشاعر الشهيد عبد الرحيم محمود رحمه الله مخاطبا أحد الأمراء العرب الذين زاروا فلسطين :

المسجد الأقصى أجئت تزوره.... أم جئت من قبل الضياع تودعه 

نسأل الله أن يرزقنا صلاة فيه قبل الممات ..

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله المستعان..الله يريني إياه وهو بيد المسلمين ولا لليهود في فلسطين لهم شبر واحد..أحزنتني الصورة السادسة..بارك الله في الجميع..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ لجين وبارك فيكِ, تعليق مؤثر طيب
شكر الله لكِ دعواتكِ أم أويس وتقبلها منكِ ومن كل مسلم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

الصورة السابعة:











أتعمد وضع أكثر من صورة؛ ليتم المعنى ويحضر, فتتفتح الأذهان, ويتيسر التعليق أو التعبير عما جال في الخواطر وطرأ على المشاعر فور رؤية المناظر..

----------


## هدير

> بالفعل يصعب التعليق على هذه الصورة
> 
> الله المستعان.


أعتذر على تقصيري في هذي الصفحة 
أعلق على آخر صورة 
نعم كما قالت أختي التوحيد من صعب التعليق عليها 

وإليكن هذي الأبيات :

 
يــــــــا أمــــــــة الــــديــــن والأســــــــلا  م وحـــدتـــكـــم هــــــي الــطــريــق لــفــتــح الـــقـــدس والــســبــبوالــمـــجـــد يــبـــقـــى لــــوحــــدة شــعــبــنــا عــــلـــــم عـــلـــى ســـمـــاء بـــــــلادي يــجــمـــع الـــعــــربمــــن مـهــبــط الــوحـــي لـلأحــجــار مـعــركــة وفــــوهـــــة الـــنـــصـــر كــالــبـــركــ  ـان تــلــتـــهـــبعــلـــى الـيــهــود لـحــتــى يـــرجـــع الأقـــصـــى لأهـــــلــــــ  ه والأعــــــــــ  ـادي مـــــنــــــه تـــنـــســـحــ  ـببـــــقــــــدر  ة الله يـــــأتــــــي الـــنــــصــــ  ر والــــــفـــــ  ـرج ويــجــمــع الــشــمــل وعـــــــد الــفــتـــح يــقــتـــربسـنـفـتــح الــقـــدس والأقـــصـــى يـــعـــود لـــنـــانــصــ  ـر مـــــن الله نــطـــرد كـــــل مـغـتـصــبعـــروبــــة الـــقــــدس تـعـنـيــنــي أنــــــــا يــمـــنـــيمــ  ن نـسـل عـدنـان مــن قحـطـان منتـخـبالأيـــــمـــــ  ـان يـــــمــــــان والــحـــكـــمـ  ــه يـــمـــانـــيـ  ــةٍقـــولــــه إلـــــــى خـــيــــر خــــلــــق الله يــنــتــســبلا بـد مـن عـودة الأقصـى الشـريـف لـنـانـــــبـــ  ــنـــــي مـــــنـــــارا  تـــــه ونـــــشـــــيـ  ــــد الـــــقـــــبـ  ـــــبإلـــــــى الــجــهـــاد أسـتــعــيــدوا مـــجــــد أمــتــكـــم فــــــــرض الــجـــهـــاد عــلــيــنــا كـــلـــنـــا يــــجـــــبلا تحسبو الغرب يحمي الحق في زمنبــــــه الأعـــــــادي عـــلــــى الـــســــلام تـكــتــلــبكالحوت في البحر من يقوى يعيش بـهو القرش يقضي علـى الأسمـاك والجلـبو الــــذئــــب فــــــــي الـبــرلــلأغــ  نــام مـــفـــتـــرسو  الــــصــــقـــ  ـر بـالـجـولـلــعـ  ـصــفــور يــــرتــــقـــ  ــبعــــــــداوة الــــديــــن والأســــــــلا  م مــــبــــد ئــــهـــــم وفــــــي صــــــدور الــيــهــود الــحــقــد يـلــتــهــبصـفــاتــهــم فـــــــي كـــتــــاب الله قـــــــد نــــزلــــت وبـــيـــنــــت وصـــفـــهــــم بـــــالأســـــ  ـم والـــلــــقـــ  ـبتــــــحــــــذ  ر الــمــصــطـــف  ـــى مــــنــــهــــ  م مـــبـــيـــنــ  ـةشــــــــــــ  ـدة عــــداوتـــــه  ـــــم لــــلـــــديــ  ـــن والــــكـــــتـ  ــــبوالـخــتــم صــلـــوا عــلـــى الـمـخـتــار ســيــدنــامـــ  ـحــــمـــــدٍ ســــــيـــــــ  د الأعــــــجــــ  ـــام والـــــــعــــ  ـــرب

----------


## هدير

الملاحظة :
الموضوع للجميع 


تفضلن بالمشاركة 
بوضع الصور 
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## هدير

أخواتي الحبيبات




ما تعليقكن على هذه الصورة؟

----------


## شيرين عابدين

صورة تم التقاطها في احد دور الايتام 
 


طفل يتيم أفتقد أمه فرسمها على الارض ونام في أحضانها



 



 حقيقه نقلتها اليكم لسبب واحد 
 ما تحمله من الم ومعنى اليتم الحقيقي 
 فالام لامثيل لها اطلاقاً

تعليق :
أنت الأحن يا ربنا على عبدك ، فكن له صاحبا ورفيفا
آمين !

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أخواتي الحبيبات
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ما تعليقكن على هذه الصورة؟


سبحان الخالق المُبدع!

{وَأَلْقَى فِي الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَأَنْهَارًا وَسُبُلًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ} [النحل/15]

----------


## مروة عاشور

> صورة تم التقاطها في احد دور الايتام 
>  
> 
> 
> طفل يتيم أفتقد أمه فرسمها على الارض ونام في أحضانها
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


أثرتِ المدامع!

وهلْ تدْرِين يَا أُمي بِحَالي   ******    وولوالِي عَليكِ وَمَا مآلي
فَقد خُلفتُ بَعدكِ فِي وَبالي  ******   وفي هَمٍ وَوسْوَاس خفَات

----------


## أمة الله مريم

> صورة تم التقاطها في احد دور الايتام 
>  
> 
> 
> طفل يتيم أفتقد أمه فرسمها على الارض ونام في أحضانها
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
جزاك الله خيرا أختي شيرين عابدين
أسأل الله الرحمن الرحيم أن يكرمنا بإكرام مثل هذا الطفل وغيره من يتامى المسلمين...اللهم آمين
قولوا معي آمين...فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو لهذه إحدى أمنيات حياتي ، علّ الله أن يستجيب لدعواتكن في هذه الساعة ، ولعها تكون ساعة إستجابة
الله يجزي صاحبة الموضوع وجميع من شاركن في تفعيله 
اعجبتني كثيرا صور المسجد الأقصى التي وضعتها اختي التوحيد ، نسأل الله ان يرزقنا فيه صلاة قبل الممات..
جميعكن مبدعات يا ألوكيات....جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكن يوم القيامة
حقيقة تعبير الصور أبلغ من تعبير العبارات وإن كثرت وتنوعت...سبحان الله

----------


## أمة الله مريم

صورة جديدة

رب وا معتصماه انطلقت **** لم تجد لها معتصمي

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> صورة جديدة
> 
> 
> 
> رب وا معتصماه انطلقت **** لم تجد لها معتصمي


وقفتُ على هذه الكلمات عندما رأيت الصورة
وذَاتِ السفُورِ والفُجُـورِ مُتَوجَه***تَـــ  جَ التَقَدُّمِ والرُّقِى الفَانِى

وذَاتِ العَفَافِ والطَهـَارةِ والتُّقَى***تُرم  ى بِقَولٍ غَـايةَ البُهتَــانِ

وتَلقَى العَنَاءَ بِدِينِهَا وبِعِلمِهــَا***  َحيَ بِـارضِ المُسلِمينَ تُعَـانِى

صَارَ الحَياءُ والعَفَـــافُ مَسَبَّةً***سُبَ  ــة بِهِ رَيحَــانَةُ القُرءانِ

قَالوا الحِجَابُ أتَرتَدِيهِ تَخَلُّفَــاً***  ِجَهلِ العُصورِ وسَالِفِ الأزمَـانِ

ألْقِ الحِجَـابَ ولِلمَفَاتِنِ أظهِرى***واغْرى الرِجَالَ بِجَمَالِكِ الفَتَّانِ

ودَعِ البِيوتَ وفي الجُموعِ تَكَلَّمِى***نَح  ُ الإنَــاثُ شَقَائِقُ الذُكْرَانِ

والدُّنيَــا مَلْهَى ومَلْعَبٌ لِكِلانَا***والد  ّينُ دَعكِ استَبدِليــهِ بِثَـانِ

كُفْرٌ بَواحٌ قَـــدْ أُزيعَ بَألسُنٍ***ولَهَ  ـا المِدَادُ عِبَادَةُ الشيطَـانِ
الله المستعان وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أمة الله مريم

> الصورة السابعة:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أتعمد وضع أكثر من صورة؛ ليتم المعنى ويحضر, فتتفتح الأذهان, ويتيسر التعليق أو التعبير عما جال في الخواطر وطرأ على المشاعر فور رؤية المناظر..


سبحان من خلق وأبدع 
غريب أن نشاهد اليوم كائنات بشرية تدعي أنها عاقلة وتدعوا إلى التحرر الفكري مما يسمى بعبادة إله غيبي-على حد زعمهم- غريب من هؤلاء أن يروا إبداع خلقه سبحانه كل يوم وفي انفسهم قبل غيرهم من المخلوقات الأخرى ثم يقولون :الكون نتاج صدفة ... اي عقل هذا الذي يحملون ، صدق فيهم  قول الله تعالى  : ( أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل أولئك هم الغافلون ( 179 ) ) 
صدق من قال في الملحدين العرب أنهم عاهات نفسية أكثر من قناعات فكرية

----------


## أمة الله مريم

> وقفتُ على هذه الكلمات عندما رأيت الصورة
> وذَاتِ السفُورِ والفُجُـورِ مُتَوجَه***تَـــ  جَ التَقَدُّمِ والرُّقِى الفَانِى
> 
> وذَاتِ العَفَافِ والطَهـَارةِ والتُّقَى***تُرم  ى بِقَولٍ غَـايةَ البُهتَــانِ
> 
> وتَلقَى العَنَاءَ بِدِينِهَا وبِعِلمِهــَا***  َحيَ بِـارضِ المُسلِمينَ تُعَـانِى
> 
> صَارَ الحَياءُ والعَفَـــافُ مَسَبَّةً***سُبَ  ــة بِهِ رَيحَــانَةُ القُرءانِ
> 
> ...


أحسن الله إليك أخيتي الحبيبة أم حمزة الأندلسي
لا فظ فوك أخية الإسلام
أنت في فرنسا وربما عانيت كثيرا من عنصرية فرنسا الصليبية وعدوانها على الإسلام والمسلمين...لا أدري إن كنت تستطيعين كتابة موضوع لنا في مجلس طالبات العلم -إن شئت- أو استراحة المجلس -لتعم الفائدة -إن كان في ذلك خير إن شاء الله ، حول ما تعانيه اخواتنا المسلمات المحجبات في فرنسا ، ولن يكون هناك كلام ابلغ من كلام الواقع وكلام مجرب عاش وعايش الأحداث...
والله يجزيك كل خير ...بارك الله فيك ، وحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> أحسن الله إليك أخيتي الحبيبة أم حمزة الأندلسي
> لا فظ فوك أخية الإسلام
> أنت في فرنسا وربما عانيت كثيرا من عنصرية فرنسا الصليبية وعدوانها على الإسلام والمسلمين...لا أدري إن كنت تستطيعين كتابة موضوع لنا في مجلس طالبات العلم -إن شئت- أو استراحة المجلس -لتعم الفائدة -إن كان في ذلك خير إن شاء الله ، حول ما تعانيه اخواتنا المسلمات المحجبات في فرنسا ، ولن يكون هناك كلام ابلغ من كلام الواقع وكلام مجرب عاش وعايش الأحداث...
> والله يجزيك كل خير ...بارك الله فيك ، وحفظك من كل سوء


إن شاء الله يا غالية سأكتب موضوع عما قريب

----------


## أمة الله مريم

> إن شاء الله يا غالية سأكتب موضوع عما قريب


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الحافظة

صور جميلة جداا ومعبرة بارك الله فيكن أخواتي ووفقكن ربي لمرضاته 
أضيف صورتين 


الأولى : 





الثانية :

----------


## أم فاطمة م

الصورة الاولى توحى بصعوبة الظلمة وان الانسان يحتاج الى النور وان كان بسيط ليبين له معالم الطريق الى الله اما الثانية فتبرهن على ان النقاء والطهارة اشياء غاليه فحافظوا عليها اخواتى فى الله 0

----------


## مروة عاشور

> الصورة الاولى توحى بصعوبة الظلمة وان الانسان يحتاج الى النور وان كان بسيط ليبين له معالم الطريق الى الله اما الثانية فتبرهن على ان النقاء والطهارة اشياء غاليه فحافظوا عليها اخواتى فى الله 0


حياكِ الله معنا أختنا فاطمة 
بارك الله فيكِ وشكر لكِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

إذا ما تجلّى النّور في جُنْح ظُلْمةٍ    ******   جَلاها كما تجْلو الدُّجى غُرّة الفَجْرِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

{هَذَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ فَأَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ بَلِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ} [لقمان/11]

----------


## مروة عاشور

أذكر نفسي وأخواتي الكريمات بتجنب وضع صور لذوات أرواح 

بارك الله فيكن.

----------


## ايمان ج

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ةبركاته 
اشكركن جميعا على هذه الصور التي اذا نظر اليها اي انسان لتاثر فكيف بنا نحن المسلمين 
ارجوا تقبل مروري

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكِ الله أختنا الفاضلة إيمان
ويسرنا انضمامكِ إلينا.

صورة اليوم:

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

التعليق على الصورة  أختي الغالية التوحيد

((وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ*وَال  قَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيمِ * لا الشَّمْسُ يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلا اللَّيْل ....  ))

هذه الآيات الكريمة فسر أولها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي قوله جل وعلا: (وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَّهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ) ذكر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لأبي ذر قال: (يا أبا ذر! أتدري ما مستقرها؟) فقال أبو ذر: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: (مستقرها تحت العرش) تسجد تحت العرش لربها عز وجل ذاهبة وآيبة بأمره سبحانه وتعالى، سجود الله أعلم بكيفيته سبحانه وتعالى، فهذه المخلوقات كلها تسجد لله وتسبح لله جل وعلا تسبيحاً وسجوداً يعلمه سبحانه وإن كنا لا نعلمه ولا نفقهه.
فسبحان الله جل في علاه

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ((وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ*وَال  قَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيمِ * لا الشَّمْسُ يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلا اللَّيْل ....  ))
> 
> هذه الآيات الكريمة فسر أولها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي قوله جل وعلا: (وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَّهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ) ذكر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لأبي ذر قال: (يا أبا ذر! أتدري ما مستقرها؟) فقال أبو ذر: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: (مستقرها تحت العرش) تسجد تحت العرش لربها عز وجل ذاهبة وآيبة بأمره سبحانه وتعالى، سجود الله أعلم بكيفيته سبحانه وتعالى، فهذه المخلوقات كلها تسجد لله وتسبح لله جل وعلا تسبيحاً وسجوداً يعلمه سبحانه وإن كنا لا نعلمه ولا نفقهه.
> فسبحان الله جل في علاه


ما شاء الله 
نفع الله بكِ, أفدتِ وأمتعتِ بما نقلتِ.

----------


## مروة عاشور

صورة اليوم:

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد 

أعتذر عن تقصير بهذي الصفحة

----------


## هدير

> صورة اليوم:


هذا ما أعد البشر للبشر فيا ترى ما الذى أعدة رب البشر للبشر 
( فيها مالا عين رأت ولا خطر على قلب بشر )
اللهم لا عيش إلا عيش الاخرة اللهم ارزقنا الفردوس الأعلى من الجنّة اللهم آمين

----------


## الحافظة

> صور جميلة جداا ومعبرة بارك الله فيكن أخواتي ووفقكن ربي لمرضاته 
> أضيف صورتين 
> الأولى : 
> 
> الثانية :


أما الصورة الأولي فتذكرني بوالدي ووالدتي حفظهما ربي وأعلى قدرهما وكيف أنهما أفنيا عمرهما وشبابهما من أجلنا فاللهم ارضى عنهما وأرزقهما سعادة وراحة وأمن الداريين . 

أما الصورة الثانية فهي رمز للطهارة والعفة والحياء والرقة والجمال .

----------


## حكمة

حياكن الله وبارك الله فيكن
أحببت أن أشارك في هذا الموضوع الطيب بوضع صورة من التقاطي
وعليكن معرفة التوقيت الزمني حين تم التقاط الصورة ...
إليكن ...


تحايا معطرة وكل التقدير وسلام كبير لأهيل الألوكة الكرام الميامين

----------


## حكمة

معقولة!!!!!
لا جواب؟!
مازلت في انتظار من تأتينا بالإيجابة الصحيحة .. 
فمن ياترى ؟
حياكن الله

----------


## مروة عاشور

يبدو لي أنها في منتصف الشهر العربي؛ لظهور البدر مكتملا, لكن لا علم لي في أي شهر.

----------


## حكمة

حيهلا بأختنا التوحيد
قوة ملاحظة تبارك الرحمن ؛ نعم أخيتي هي في منتصف الشهر العربي وبالتحديد في ال14 من ذي الحجة الحالي ..
ولكن أخبريني أخيتي عن التوقيت ؛ في أي ساعة تم التقاط هذه الصورة ؟؟
نعتبرها لك نصف إجابة ^_^
 ونمنحك النصف الآخر منها عندما تأتينا بنصف الإجابة الأخرى..: )
حياها وبياها أختنا الفاضلة التوحيد ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ

لعلها بعيد المغرب مباشرة؟
مجرد تخمين!

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكما أختاي التوحيد وحكمة ..
ولكن ..
أعتقد أنها بعد صلاة الفجر بقليل ..<< مجرد تخمين أيضاً 
إن كانت إجابة أختي التوحيد صحيحة فامنحيها الدرجة ..
وان كانت إجابتي هي الصحيحة فضعي نصف درجتي مع نصف درجتها 
وإمنحيها لها .. 
على الأقل إحدانا تأخذ الدرجة الكاملة ..ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

> أحسن الله إليكِ
> 
> لعلها بعيد المغرب مباشرة؟
> مجرد تخمين!


حياها الله وبارك الله فيها وأحسن إليها الفاضلة أختنا التوحيد ...
نعم أخيتي .. هي ليست بعد المغرب مباشرة : )
ولكنها بعد الفجر مباشرة ... ابتسامة ...

----------


## حكمة

> أحسن الله اليكما أختاي التوحيد وحكمة ..
> ولكن ..
> أعتقد أنها بعد صلاة الفجر بقليل ..<< مجرد تخمين أيضاً
> إن كانت إجابة أختي التوحيد صحيحة فامنحيها الدرجة ..
> وان كانت إجابتي هي الصحيحة فضعي نصف درجتي مع نصف درجتها 
> وإمنحيها لها ..
> على الأقل إحدانا تأخذ الدرجة الكاملة ..ابتسامة


حيهلا بأختنا الفاضلة لجين الندى 
إجابة موفقة أخيتي ..
هي بحق بعد الفجر مباشرة بينما الشمس كانت خلفي تستأذن الشروق بإبتسام .. : )
كم أنتِ كريمة يالجين : ) و تستاهل التوحيد الدرجة كاملة وكذلك أنتِ
والحقيقة أني سعيدة بتفاعلكن معي وسعيدة جدا بمشاركتي البسيطة هنا 
بارك الله فيكِ لجين ، جزاكِ الله خيراوأحسن إليكِ
حياكن الله

----------


## حكمة

لقطات عند الشروق



لقطات عند الغروب


سبحان الله

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما أجمل تصويركِ أختي حكمة!
بارك الله فيكِ وحرّم يديكِ على النار, مناظر رائعة بحق

ونحن أيضًا استمتعنا بمشاركتكِ الطيبة, وشكر الله للفاضلة لجين كرمها وحسن خلقها, حياكن الله جميعًا أيتها الفاضلات.

----------


## توحيدة

السلام عليكن أخواتي 
هلا شاركت معكن بصورة 
وانتظر تعليقكم عليها
http://www.imanway.com/akhawat/showthread.php?t=37468

----------


## توحيدة

السلام عليكن أخواتي
فهلا شاركت معكم وفي انتظر التعليق 
http://www.google.com.eg/imgres?imgu...QEwBQ&dur=5264

----------


## حكمة

> ما أجمل تصويركِ أختي حكمة!
> بارك الله فيكِ وحرّم يديكِ على النار, مناظر رائعة بحق
> 
> ونحن أيضًا استمتعنا بمشاركتكِ الطيبة, وشكر الله للفاضلة لجين كرمها وحسن خلقها, حياكن الله جميعًا أيتها الفاضلات.


حياكِ الله أختي الفاضلة / التوحيد 
الجمال في العيون الناظرة أيتها الكريمة .. جزيتِ خيرا

أختنا الفاضلة / توحيدة حياكِ الله أخيتي 
بارك الله فيكِ أختنا العزيزة الرابط أدى بنا إلى منتدى آخر فأين الصورة : )

----------


## حكمة

وهذه مجموعة مناظر خاصة من فوق هام السحب للتأمل ... فهل من تعليق؟

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله أختي الحبيبة حكمة 
صور رااائعة جداً 
وفقكِ الله يا غالية 
أبدعتِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

سبحان الخلاق المُبدع!

عنَّ لي قول الله - تعالى:
{وَيَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ السَّمَاءُ بِالْغَمَامِ وَنُزِّلَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ تَنْزِيلًا}  [الفرقان/25]
نسأل الله أن يرحمنا في يوم تشخص فيه الأبصار وتعظم الكروب.

هل هذا من تصويركِ حكمة؟

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتــم اخواتي

----------


## حكمة

> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله أختي الحبيبة حكمة 
> صور رااائعة جداً 
> وفقكِ الله يا غالية 
> أبدعتِ


شكرا أم حمزة وبارك الله فيكِ




> سبحان الخلاق المُبدع!
> 
> عنَّ لي قول الله - تعالى:
> {وَيَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ السَّمَاءُ بِالْغَمَامِ وَنُزِّلَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ تَنْزِيلًا}  [الفرقان/25]
> نسأل الله أن يرحمنا في يوم تشخص فيه الأبصار وتعظم الكروب.
> 
> هل هذا من تصويركِ حكمة؟


وهناك المزيد منها ، ومن عدستي الخاصة .. حياكِ الله أختنا التوحيد وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## حكمة

سأخذكم معي في جولة تحت برج إيفال .. حيث رأينا هناك شجرة معمرة عجيبة ..سبحان الله!!
رأينا هذه الشجرة العجيبة تحت برج إيفال !!
لا أدري ماذا يقال لها .. تحمل ثمر يشبه في شكله وحجمه كرة مضرب التنس !!
ثمرها غير صالح للأكل !



























وهذه شجرة من نوع أخر كانت هناك !

----------


## مروة عاشور

سبحان الله!
جميل تصويركِ يا حكمة

جولة ماتعة بحق, متّعكِ الله بما تُحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## هدير

حياكن الله أخواتي  و جزاكن الله  وبارك الله فيكن .

----------


## هدير



----------


## هدير



----------


## خنساء

بارك الله فيكِ أختنا هدير ,معبّرة و جميلة جدا
http://forum.hwaml.com/imgcache2/hwa...347113_432.gif 
 وهذه مخيفة جدا جنّبنا الله وإيّاكم نار جهنم
 http://forum.hwaml.com/imgcache2/hwa...347113_781.gif

----------


## مروة عاشور

> 


العُمرُ لَهوٌ عِندهُ مُتَتابِعٌ   ***   والوَقتُ سَيفٌ في يَديهِ مُثلَّمُ

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> 


ونار الدنيا مفزعة ..فكيف بك يا ابن آدم إذا رأيت نار الآخرة؟!

----------


## مروة عاشور

من تسطيع أن تُلخص لنا هذا الكتاب؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لم يظهر شيء

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لم يظهر شيء


 بارك الله فيكِ,
عدلتها, فهل ظهرتْ الآن؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ظهر
تعليقي قبل التلخيص
 (منهم لله المطبعة حد يعمل كتاب كدة) ^_^

----------


## مروة عاشور

كان لإحدى الأخوات تعليق عليه: "هذا كتاب: كيف تفهمين زوجكِ", وأظن أن بعض الإخوة لهم تعليق مماثل, لكن على العكس!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

هذهِ لمّا كانَ الجوُّ غائِمًا


وأخيرًا أشرَقَتِ الشّمس


وصفا الجوّ

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?img=164500

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?img=164501

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?img=164495

واشتقنا لصوتِ الغسّالَةِ الّذي غيّبَهُ عنّا لأيّامٍ غيابُ التّيّار، 
<<صوّرت أثناء توقّف الغسّالة لأنّ عمّنا التّيّار غادرَ بعضَ الوقتِ ليستريح من صخَبِنا><


لكن ما علاقةُ السّمك؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

استمتعت بمشاركتكِ, لكني حاولت التفكير في أمر السمك وسبر أغوار سِرِّه فلم أُفلح!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> استمتعت بمشاركتكِ, لكني حاولت التفكير في أمر السمك وسبر أغوار سِرِّه فلم أُفلح!


هذا لأنّ الأمرَ لا يحتاجُ لهذا التّفكيرِ العمِيقِ، ولا لسبرِ الأغوار: )
القصّةُ وما فِيها أنّ البحرَ معَ المُنخَفضِ يكُونُ هائِجًا نوعًا ما، وحالةُ الجوّ لا تسمَحُ بالصّيد، ومن أوّلِ يومٍ بعدَهُ انطلَقَ الصّيّادُون، وسَمِعنَا أصواتَ الباعَةِ يتجوّلونُ منَ الصّباحِ الباكِرِ في الحاراتِ والشّوارِع بعرباتِهِم، ويُردّدونَ: سمك طازة يا سمك سمَك للكفتة والصّواني: ) ونحنُ اشترَينا: )
خلصت الحدّوتة حلوة ولّا ملتوتة؟ 

سعِدتُ بكِ والله()

----------


## سامضي و الثبات يشد ازري

بارك الله فيك اخيتي الصور معبرة ولها دلالات 
لكن الفت انتباهك اخيتي الى صور ذوات الارواح هي غير جائزة 
ثبتنا الله و اياك اختي

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> بارك الله فيك اخيتي الصور معبرة ولها دلالات 
> لكن الفت انتباهك اخيتي الى صور ذوات الارواح هي غير جائزة 
> ثبتنا الله و اياك اختي


أهلًا أهلًا بكِ أُختَنا الفاضِلة()
تقصِدِينَ السّمَك؟ 
اللهُ المُستعان، خاصّةً في هذا الجانِب (أحكامِ التّصوير) عندِي عجزٌ وجهل!
سأبحثُ بإذنِ اللهِ لأتّقِي الشُّبُهات
بارَكَ اللهُ فيكِ وأجزلَ لكِ المثوبة
اللهُمّ آمين

----------


## مروة عاشور



----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الصوره متداخله غير مرتبطه وغير مفهوم معناها ولكن الصورة جميلة  ---> فالصور كالذي يتحدث بكلام غير مفهوم وغير محدد ولكن أسلوب كلامه جميل وجذاب !!! 

اعتذر عن تعليقي المعقد ( ابتسامه )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> الصوره متداخله غير مرتبطه وغير مفهوم معناها ولكن الصورة جميلة  ---> فالصور كالذي يتحدث بكلام غير مفهوم وغير محدد ولكن أسلوب كلامه جميل وجذاب !!! 
> 
> اعتذر عن تعليقي المعقد ( ابتسامه )


أضحك الله سنَّك 
أتدرين أن هذا ما عنَّ لي حين رأيتها؛ لهذا وضعتها لأرى ما قد يُقال فيها
أطعمني الله وإياكِ وكافة الأخوات من ثمار الجنَّة.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

^_^
ذكّرتْنِي هيئةُ الثّمارِ أنهارَ اللّبنِ والخمرِ والعسلِ في الجنّة والّتي وردَ ذكرُها في قولِ اللهِ تعالَى: {*مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي* وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِّن مَّاء غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِن لَّبَنٍ لَّمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ خَمْرٍ لَّذَّةٍ لِّلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ عَسَلٍ  مُّصَفًّى وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّن  رَّبِّهِمْ} الآية

سقانا اللهُ جميعًا منها.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> أضحك الله سنَّك 
> أتدرين أن هذا ما عنَّ لي حين رأيتها؛ لهذا وضعتها لأرى ما قد يُقال فيها
> أطعمني الله وإياكِ وكافة الأخوات من ثمار الجنَّة.


اللهم آمين ... إذن شخصيتك من الشخصيات التحليلية ------>  هل أصبت ؟   ( ابتسامه )

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ^_^
> ذكّرتْنِي هيئةُ الثّمارِ أنهارَ اللّبنِ والخمرِ والعسلِ في الجنّة والّتي وردَ ذكرُها في قولِ اللهِ تعالَى: {*مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي* وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِّن مَّاء غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِن لَّبَنٍ لَّمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ خَمْرٍ لَّذَّةٍ لِّلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ عَسَلٍ  مُّصَفًّى وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّن  رَّبِّهِمْ} الآية
> 
> سقانا اللهُ جميعًا منها.


اللهم آمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

> اللهم آمين ... إذن شخصيتك من الشخصيات التحليلية ------>  هل أصبت ؟   ( ابتسامه )


: )
إلى حدٍ كبير.

----------


## مروة عاشور



----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال تعالى : {لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعاً متصدعاً من خشية الله }


ما بالنا ؟!!!!!!!*

----------


## هدير

حياكن الله أخواتي 
اشتقت لكن 

تفضلن

----------


## جمانة انس

لامستحيل امام الارادة الصادقة والاستعانة بالله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مرحبا بأختنا جمانة اشتقنا لك كثيرا : ))

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

" الصخرة تسد الطريق أمام الضعفاء بينما يرتكز عليها الاقوياء ليصلوا إلى القمة "

----------


## هدير

> مرحبا بأختنا جمانة اشتقنا لك كثيرا : ))


وأنا يا أستاذة 
ما اشتقتِ لي

----------

